# Looking for storage expansion options for sample libraries



## wayne_rowley (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi there,

I have a late 2011 MacBook Pro with a built-in 500GB SSD and 16GB or RAM. I run Logic and the machine is still performing well despite its age. However I am running out of disk space and could do with some more.

I don't want to go nuts on a machine of this age, so I'm looking for cost effective solutions, but also something that I could use with a future machine.

At the moment I run everything - OS, projects and samples from the internal SSD, and to date I've had no issues with this.

I think I know what my options are, I just want some advice on what would be the best in respect of cost/performance and future-proofing.

The big problem is that my machine only has USB 2, not 3...


1. Buy a bigger SSD and replace the internal SSD with the new one -> migrate the contents.
- Pros: Best performance from the drive over SATA 3
- Cons: Need to migrate content & data, and perhaps re-authenticate. Would need a 1-2 GB drive which is expensive


2. Buy a Thunderbolt 2 hub and attach another 500GB USB SSD. Migrate samples to external SSD
- Pros: Moving samples off of internal drive, don't need to mess with current (working) system
- Cons: Thunderbolt 2 hub additional cost (total cost may be more expensive than first option), the hub may be obsolete with a future Thunderbolt 3 computer


3. Buy an external 7200 HD with Firewire 800 and USB 3. Use Firewire on current system and USB 3 on a new one in the future:
- Pros: Cheapest option, more storage, some future proofing
- Cons: HD Slower than SSD, and Firewire 800 also slow (though better than USB 2)

Although disruptive, I currently favour option 1, but am interested to hear from others who may have setups similar to all options.

Many thanks in advance!

Wayne


----------



## khollister (Mar 7, 2018)

1 will likely be cheaper than 2 (1TB SATA SSD's can be had for $300) and just as fast if not faster. The only downside id having to reinstall, migrate and reauthorize. If the laptop dies or you sell it, just put the original drive back in and use the 1TB one as external storage with the new computer.

2 will work, but the cost of the hub and 500GB Samsung T5 will likely be more than 1. Only advantage is not having to mess with the laptop.

3 sucks in my opinion


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 7, 2018)

Does your macbook have TB2? I think at best those older models only have TB1.

For adding external drives TB1 is not a problem though. Here's what I did recently to add additional SSD storage. I purchased the Akitio Thunder 2 quad mini and added four Samsung 850 EVOs, 500 GB each. Although it is meant for a second Mac Pro 2013 trashcan I purchased (not arrived yet) I tried it on my Mac Mini 2012 which has TB1. The throughput of the drives even with TB1 is great with this enclosure, close to SATA3 specs (488 MB/s write, 511 MB/s read).
You would not necessarily need a hub, I think, there are two ports on this enclosure so you could still connect another Thunderbolt device. I have the Akitio plugged into the Mac Mini and the monitor plugged into the Akitio.

As for obsolescence, you can still use TB1/2 devices with TB3 using the apple TB2-TB3 cable. It is bidirectional.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 7, 2018)

a solution that you can use on many systems to come, albeit not necessarily a low cost version:
- buy a blackmagic multidock and you have a solution for many years to come:
thunderbolt speeds, and the newer multidock 2 offers latest sata speeds.

you might get version one for less.


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 7, 2018)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> a solution that you can use on many systems to come, albeit not necessarily a low cost version:
> - buy a blackmagic multidock and you have a solution for many years to come:
> thunderbolt speeds, and the newer multidock 2 offers latest sata speeds.
> 
> you might get version one for less.


I also have the multidock 2, while it's nice and accessible it's actually slower than other docks. That's why I didn't buy a second one. It's also more expensive.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Mar 8, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> Does your macbook have TB2? I think at best those older models only have TB1.
> 
> For adding external drives TB1 is not a problem though. Here's what I did recently to add additional SSD storage. I purchased the Akitio Thunder 2 quad mini and added four Samsung 850 EVOs, 500 GB each. Although it is meant for a second Mac Pro 2013 trashcan I purchased (not arrived yet) I tried it on my Mac Mini 2012 which has TB1. The throughput of the drives even with TB1 is great with this enclosure, close to SATA3 specs (488 MB/s write, 511 MB/s read).
> You would not necessarily need a hub, I think, there are two ports on this enclosure so you could still connect another Thunderbolt device. I have the Akitio plugged into the Mac Mini and the monitor plugged into the Akitio.
> ...



Looks good but having trouble finding it in the UK. I can find the Thunder 3, but that would be an issue with routing through my monitor using my display adapter.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Mar 8, 2018)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> a solution that you can use on many systems to come, albeit not necessarily a low cost version:
> - buy a blackmagic multidock and you have a solution for many years to come:
> thunderbolt speeds, and the newer multidock 2 offers latest sata speeds.
> 
> you might get version one for less.



Yes, they look good and I can find them in the UK. They are expensive though!


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 8, 2018)

wayne_rowley said:


> Looks good but having trouble finding it in the UK. I can find the Thunder 3, but that would be an issue with routing through my monitor using my display adapter.


The Thunder 3 would not be an option, you need a TB(2) bay. I'm sure there are other drive bays from different brands which work just as well. OCW has some too, perhaps those are available in the UK. In general they will all be faster and cheaper than the blackmagic option. For ease of use, I'd pick the blackmagic though.


----------



## brek (Mar 8, 2018)

I believe the 2011 MBP still has an optical drive, so you could replace that with an internal SSD drive:

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Pro+15-Inch+Unibody+Late+2011+Dual+Hard+Drive/10986
https://9to5mac.com/community/insta...e-optical-drive-upgrade-your-old-macbook-pro/


----------

